
Firefox 12 Running in a Win2K VM in WebAssembly in Firefox 63 on MacOS 10.6.3 - kibwen
https://twitter.com/justindarc/status/1033115285950275586
======
DerekL
The title has a mistake. The actual version is “macOS 10.13.6 High Sierra”.
I'd be very impressed if a modern browser ran on an operating system from
2009–2011.

